# How to get Ogee Curve?



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ogee Curve is the Boobs/Ass for the face, it instantly makes you attractive.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 4, 2019)

Have cheekbones
/thread


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 4, 2019)

.45 caliber in each cheeck


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

Have NOT lowset cheekbones
Be LOW BODY FAT
Have protruding mouth (not required for every ogee curve)
HAVE CHEEKBONES


----------



## spark (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't have that


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Have NOT lowset cheekbones
> Be LOW BODY FAT
> Have protruding mouth (not required for every ogee curve)
> HAVE CHEEKBONES


I have the lowest cheekbone


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 4, 2019)

its cope


toolateforme said:


> I have the lowest cheekbone


i have lower but good bone mass


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 4, 2019)

2 Cm of Zygomatic growth after orbitals, Low Body Fat.

Cranial Base


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 4, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I have the lowest cheekbone


Do you have big orgee curve from sides though?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 4, 2019)

i have good ogee curve (while not bloated) and im still incel


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 4, 2019)

Proeminent browrigde and zygos


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Have NOT lowset cheekbones
> Be LOW BODY FAT
> Have protruding mouth (not required for every ogee curve)
> HAVE CHEEKBONES


Nothing to do witg high set cheekbones, mine are kinda low and o have a great curve


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 4, 2019)

Have good bones. If you are past puberty there’s nothing you can do


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Nothing to do witg high set cheekbones, mine are kinda low and o have a great curve


i said non low set. you said yours are kinda low, so yours aren’t non low set lol


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Have NOT lowset cheekbones
> Be LOW BODY FAT
> Have protruding mouth (not required for every ogee curve)
> HAVE CHEEKBONES


Is it possible to place zygo implants on not existing zygos?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 4, 2019)

9mmoplasty


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Is it possible to place zygo implants on not existing zygos?


i think, not sure


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i think, not sure


If so lifefuel 

Zygos would ascend me hard imo


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 4, 2019)

Low body fat and high prominent cheekbones. It is difficult to have a good ogee curve with high cheekbones and low body fat alone. Your cheekbones actually need to be wide and prominent to have a good ogee curve.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> If so lifefuel
> 
> Zygos would ascend me hard imo


dude you’re 16% bf. get to 10% before you worry about them lol. mine would be covered in blubber if i were 15-16%


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 4, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Do you have big orgee curve from sides though?


If I lose my facial bloat I wou.d but asians lack of forward projection of both cheekbone and brow ridge so 3/4 has no ogre curve


----------



## Lars (Dec 4, 2019)

Prominent cheekbones


----------



## GordonFreeman (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Have NOT lowset cheekbones


Any example of low set cheekbones?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

GordonFreeman said:


> Any example of low set cheekbones?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> i have good ogee curve... im still incel


Nope, you're not a Incel.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Nope, you're not a Incel.


I am


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I am


Sceptical. Are you short? Or have a short mid-face?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Skeptical. Are you short? Or have a short mid-face?


did you ever saw my pics?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Skeptical. Are you short? Or have a short mid-face?


he’s mentalcel. 6’1.5


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> did you ever saw my pics?


No.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 6’1.5


Unless you have a short mid-face, or physically disabled, you can slay at 6'1".


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> No.
> 
> Unless you have a short mid-face, or physically disabled, you can slay at 6'1".


hence why he’s mentalcel. @Pietrosiek clean your skin, please. you would get more attention. you have great frame and height


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 4, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Zygos would ascend me hard imo


Zygos surgery are far from Perfect.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> No.
> 
> Unless you have a short mid-face, or physically disabled, you can slay at 6'1".


ahh dude. Short midface? You mean compact? It's THE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE TO HAVE. 6'1? It's tall, but nothing giant and height is cope btw. Ahh typical greycel


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> you have great frame and height


they're not great but ok


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 4, 2019)

over curve


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Have NOT lowset cheekbones
> Be LOW BODY FAT
> Have protruding mouth (not required for every ogee curve)
> HAVE CHEEKBONES


How get protruding mouth


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 4, 2019)

Fuk said:


> How get protruding mouth


idk tbh lol. i have a protruding mouth even though i had braces (no rubber bands). it’s not bimaxillary protrusion tho


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> it instantly makes you attractive.


It doesn't make you instantly attractive. It's only one of many features, you need the whole package.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> idk tbh lol. i have a protruding mouth even though i had braces (no rubber bands). it’s not bimaxillary protrusion tho


i require protruding mouth tbh

i will geniemaxx


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Short midface? You mean compact? It's THE MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE TO HAVE.


What I meant by short mid-face, I meant Babyface



.
Similar to Dicaprio. Most consider him "cute" but not handsome.


----------



## her (Dec 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 182693


but she has a great ogee curve lmao


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> What I meant by short mid-face, I meant Babyface
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A FUCKING COPE. PRIME DICAPRIO IS SLAYER. YOURE FUKXING TRIGGER ING ME. I HAVE VERY LONG MIDFACE AKA HORSE FACE. COMAXT MIDFACE LIKE DICAPRIO AND BARRET OR DEATH


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> PRIME DICAPRIO IS SLAYER


They're better looking slayers.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> They're better looking slayers.


Youre troll


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> 2 Cm of Zygomatic growth after orbitals, Low Body Fat.
> 
> Cranial Base
> 
> View attachment 182650






Got a back up of the thread just page 1 though i will add it in the thread for possible ascension for most people


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Youre troll


Nope. It's true.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Nope. It's true.


Yes there bigger slayers but coping that compact midface is bad is pit of the scale. I would do everything to have midface like dicaprio


----------



## her (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Yes there bigger slayers but coping that compact midface is bad is pit of the scale. I would do everything to have midface like dicaprio


Kim Taehyung has a 1.11 midface ratio. Compact as fuck.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

her said:


> Kim Taehyung has a 1.11 midface ratio. Compact as fuck.
> View attachment 183321


Why you show me asian dude?


----------



## her (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Why you show me asian dude?


Because he is a slayer, and his midface is compact.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

her said:


> Because he is a slayer, and his midface is compact.


slayer and asian choose one


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

how to get?

it's either: born with it, or not.

I heard people try to get it, through "fillers" (or operation-implants ofcourse).
here a video on fillers, trying to better the cheekbone appearance.:


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 5, 2019)

Implants


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pic


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 5, 2019)

CopeAndRope claims he’s seen slight improvement in his Ogee Curve from using his infra-Oral Face Pulling device. So that could or could not be life fuel. Also Low body Fat; anything under 8% is too dangerous and too hard to maintain but you’ll see the Ogee Curve. Try to be at 9%, the sweet spot between 8 and 10. If your zygos can become more prominent from mewing and facepulling you can ascend


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 5, 2019)

Be born with one or don't be fat.


----------



## Hector (Dec 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> 2 Cm of Zygomatic growth after orbitals, Low Body Fat.
> 
> Cranial Base
> 
> View attachment 182650


Holyfuck what an ascension +1PSL? Thats more than 1. What happened in the pic? Explain please


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hector said:


> Holyfuck what an ascension +1PSL? Thats more than 1. What happened in the pic? Explain please



Search for Cranial Base

Basically everything in your face is determined by Cranial Base 

https://looksmax.org/threads/me-on-cranial-base.54243/


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 5, 2019)

- have cheekbones (-bulges)


----------

